# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Απλό σχεδιαστικό πρόγραμμα

## Sted

Καλησπέρα,

υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα που μπορεί να γίνεται σχεδιασμός σε πραγματικά μεγέθη;

Παράδειγμα, κάνω ένα "καμβά" 40x60cm, και να έχω έτοιμα blocks/boxes με μεγέθη και να τα προσαρμόζω εκεί μέσα.

Για την ακρίβεια, θέλω να μπορώ κάνω μια πρόχειρη διαστασιολόγηση ηλεκτρικού πίνακα και αν με χωράνε τα υλικά που θα βάλω. Να κάνω έτοιμα blocks π.χ. μικροαυτόματος 1p, ρελέ 15kW, βάσεις λυχνίας, κανάλια πίνακα και τέτοια και να βλέπω μήκος και πλάτος. 

Παράθετω ένα σχεδιασμό στην ζωγραφική, χωρίς κλίμακες σωστές ή μεγέθη των υλικών. Απλά για να καταλάβετε πόσο απλό το θέλω.

design.png

----------


## pstratos

Opendraw από openoffice πχ? Φτιάξε τα βασικά στοιχεία σου, πχ ασφάλεια 1φ, 3φ, καναλι κλπ και θα μπορεις να σχεδιάζεις υπο κλίμακα

----------


## k_sotiris

Εάν έχεις κάποια γνώσει σχεδιαστικών προγραμμάτων CAD, το LibreCAD και Draftsight.
Εάν γνωρίζεις κάπως το Corel Draw, το SK1.
Διαφορετικά όπως είπε και ο φίλος pstratos το σχεδιαστικό του openoffice ή του libreoffice.

----------


## elektronio

Στη δουλειά το κάνω συνέχεια, για να ταιριάξω μηχανήματα μέσα σε container, με το Corel Draw. Έχω έτοιμα μπλοκ με το μέγεθος των μηχανημάτων και ανάλογα με την παραγγελία βλέπω αν χωράνε και πόσα.

Με ένα πρόγραμμα σαν το Corel Draw μπορείς να κάνεις αντί για τετράγωνα μπλοκ, σκίτσα των εξαρτημάτων, σε φυσικό μέγεθος για να σε βοηθάει στην τοποθέτηση και επιπλέον να έχεις και το σκαρίφιμα του πίνακα που μπορείς να τυπώσεις με σμίκρυνση σε Α4 και να το εντάξεις π.χ. σε προσφορά ή σε ηλεκτρολογική μελέτη ή και να το κρατήσεις αρχείο.

----------


## gep58

Αν θέλεις ένα αποτέλεσμα σαν αυτό των φωτο το πιο εύκολο πρόγραμμα που βρήκα πριν από αρκετά χρόνια και χρησιμοποιώ μέχρι σήμερα για οποιαδήποτε σχεδίαση ηλεκτρολογικού, ηλεκτρονικού ή μηχανολογικού σχεδίου είναι το sPlan της Abacom. Όλα τα στοιχεία που χρησιμοποιείς μπορείς να τα σχεδιάσεις ο ίδιος και να τα αποτυπώσεις στις φυσικές τους διαστάσεις.



100 kWp v8.1 (γης) 01.jpg 100 kWp v8.1 (γης) 02.jpg SNQ Type TR510 v2.0 a.jpg SNQ Type TR510 v2.0 b.jpg SNQ Type TR510 v2.0 c.jpg

----------


## mikemtb

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/down...do=file&id=360

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Αν θέλεις ένα αποτέλεσμα σαν αυτό των φωτο το πιο εύκολο πρόγραμμα που βρήκα πριν από αρκετά χρόνια και χρησιμοποιώ μέχρι σήμερα για οποιαδήποτε σχεδίαση ηλεκτρολογικού, ηλεκτρονικού ή μηχανολογικού σχεδίου είναι το sPlan της Abacom. Όλα τα στοιχεία που χρησιμοποιείς μπορείς να τα σχεδιάσεις ο ίδιος και να τα αποτυπώσεις στις φυσικές τους διαστάσεις.
> 
> 
> 
> 100 kWp v8.1 (γης) 01.jpg 100 kWp v8.1 (γης) 02.jpg SNQ Type TR510 v2.0 a.jpg SNQ Type TR510 v2.0 b.jpg SNQ Type TR510 v2.0 c.jpg



Επειδή έχω το sPlan για εντελώς διαφορετική χρήση από αυτή που προτείνεις, μήπως θα μπορούσες να με βοηθήσεις εξηγώντας μου πώς ακριβώς έκανες αυτές τις φωτογραφίες;

----------

mikemtb (29-06-18)

----------


## gep58

Αν εννοείς Κώστα πως μπορείς να εξάγεις σε αρχείο φωτο, αφού ετοιμάσεις το σχέδιο με το πρόγραμμα πηγαίνεις File --> Export --> και από το Filetype επιλέγεις GIF ή JPG ή BMP ή EMF ή SVG --> OK.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Αν εννοείς Κώστα πως μπορείς να εξάγεις σε αρχείο φωτο, αφού ετοιμάσεις το σχέδιο με το πρόγραμμα πηγαίνεις File --> Export --> και από το Filetype επιλέγεις GIF ή JPG ή BMP ή EMF ή SVG --> OK.



Μιλάμε για αυτό: https://www.electronic-software-shop...ml?language=en ; Τα ...χρωματιστά ( σχεδόν ρεαλιστικά ) στοιχεία τα έκανες εσύ; Τους διακόπτες κ.τ.λ; Υπάρχουν κάπου σαν έτοιμες βιβλιοθήκες;

----------


## gep58

Ε ναι πως αλλιώς θα μπορούσε να γίνει. Έχω φτιάξει και προσαρμόσει τις βιβλιοθήκες όπως μου χρειάζονται. Άλλη για ηλεκτρονικό σχέδιο, άλλη για ηλεκτρολογικό, άλλη για την φυσική όψη διαφόρων εξαρτημάτων κοκ.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Αν δεν σου είναι κόπος και αν θέλεις φυσικά, θα μπορούσες να μοιραστείς τις βιλιοθήκες αυτές; Αν δεν γίνεται δεν πειράζει  :Smile:  Καλή καρδιά!

----------


## gep58

Λυπάμαι Κώστα αλλά δεν μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό. Ο καθένας, πέραν αυτών που παρέχει δωρεάν η Abacom,  μπορεί να δημιουργήσει τις δικές του βιβλιοθήκες όπως ακριβώς θέλει και για όποιο αντικείμενο σχεδίασης τον αφορά. Το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα είναι φτηνό για να το αποκτήσει κάποιος που το χρειάζεται και πολύ εύκολο στην εκμάθηση και χρήση του.

----------


## Sted

Καλησπέρα,

ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Θα δοκιμάσω με το sPlan και αν δεν βγάλω άκρη θα δώ και τα υπόλοιπα.

Υπάρχει κανένας οδηγός πως φτιάχνουμε τα block στο sPlan;

----------


## exop

Ίσως να βοηθούσε και το sketchup με το Oob 

(υπάρχουν και πολλές έτοιμες "βιβλιοθήκες" π.χ. ABB https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/col...80470afdc5/ABB  )

https://www.sketchup.com/

https://extensions.sketchup.com/en/c...oob-electrical

----------


## lepouras

υπάρχει και το QElectro Tech που είναι δωρεάν και open και αναβαθμίζετε συνεχώς από του χρήστες και σε βιβλιοθήκες και φτιάχνεις και μόνος σου τα πάντα. μάλιστα κάποιες εταιρίες έχουν δώσει και υλικά τους στην βάση δεδομένων  μιας και βλέπουν ότι έχει αρκετή απήχηση.

https://qelectrotech.org/gallery/

----------

Gaou (02-07-18)

----------


## gep58

> Υπάρχει κανένας οδηγός πως φτιάχνουμε τα block στο sPlan;



Καλημέρα Δημήτρη. Για να πάρεις μια εικόνα κατέβασε το demo και το manual του sPlan από την Abacom. Αμέσως θα καταλάβεις πόσο εύκολα δουλεύεται. Αν θεωρήσεις ότι σε καλύπτει αγοράζεις από την ίδια εταιρεία.


Demo: https://www.electronic-software-shop...emo-versionen/
Manual: http://forum.abacom-online.de/phpBB3...a63e504ee13a90
Αγορά: https://www.electronic-software-shop.../splan-70.html

----------

